# Mens Clothes Bargains



## foxylady (14 Aug 2009)

I know it usually the ladies that love the bargains, but here's one for the gents. David Carey menswear in the omni shopping centre have a fantastic offer on at the moment where when you buy a suit you can get a shirt , tie and shoes priced at 1 euro each. This on top of the fact the suits are heavily reduced is a fantastic offer.


----------



## Guest128 (14 Aug 2009)

foxylady said:


> the omni shopping centre



Good deals, but where is it...Galway? Dublin? Paris?!


----------



## mercman (14 Aug 2009)

The OMNI centre is on the Old Airport Road in Dublin, (I think).


----------



## MANTO (14 Aug 2009)

mercman said:


> The OMNI centre is on the Old Airport Road in Dublin, (I think).


 
It is indeed


----------



## foxylady (14 Aug 2009)

FLANDERS` said:


> Good deals, but where is it...Galway? Dublin? Paris?!


 
Whoops sorry gents its on the swords road , santry, Dublin.


----------

